#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Vlan entre olt e mikrotik

## Lemaxtelecom

PESSOAL &nbsp;bom dia teria como fazer vlan entre as ether do mk com &nbsp;a olt , para tipo cada pon sair por determinada ether que eu queira

----------


## dpetry

/interface vlan
add interface=etherX name=Placa1-PON1 vlan-id=3999

Para que consiga colocar cada PON por uma vlan, deve verificar a configuração de sua OLT se é possível, se for, é só multiplicar o comando acima.

----------


## Lemaxtelecom

crio a vlan na rb e na olt certo

----------


## Lemaxtelecom

vou testar mais tarde e testar, pois os clientes mesmo em ethers separadas estao saindo so por uma delas

----------


## PortaNET

> /interface vlan
> add interface=etherX name=Placa1-PON1 vlan-id=3999
> 
> Para que consiga colocar cada PON por uma vlan, deve verificar a configuração de sua OLT se é possível, se for, é só multiplicar o comando acima.



Boas

então VLAN dá sim para configurar, só não recomendo utilizar uma VLAN ID diferente por ONU, pois existem casos de empresas com filiais e matriz que já utilizam VLANs especificas para se conectarem e ao passar uma VLAN dentro de outra VLAN pode dar dores de cabeça, falo isso por experiência própria onde perdemos tempo para identificar o problema quando o TI da Matriz de uma certa empresa nacional nos disse que estava usando VLAN IDxxxx no sistema interno deles o que estáva conflitando com uma das VLANs na nossa estrutura.

Enfim para tudo existe solução basta usar da maneira correta.

----------


## Lemaxtelecom

Oq seria qinq

Enviado via LG-E615f usando UnderLinux App

----------


## fhayashi

> Oq seria qinq
> 
> Enviado via LG-E615f usando UnderLinux App



é vc conseguir enviar mais de um tag vlan dentro da mesma unidade de transmissão, ou frame.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.1ad

----------


## Lemaxtelecom

obrigado pessoal , um parceiro nosso esta tentando fazer as vlans na olt, pois segundo ele nao esta conseguindo subir mais de 50 clientes por PON , as vlans resolveriam isso. DEsde ja agradeco a todos

----------


## Nks

> obrigado pessoal , um parceiro nosso esta tentando fazer as vlans na olt, pois segundo ele nao esta conseguindo subir mais de 50 clientes por PON , as vlans resolveriam isso. DEsde ja agradeco a todos


nao tem nada haver!! tem equipamentos que limita o numero de vlans, mais eh coisa de 4 mil vlans e nao 50!!

isso ai pode ser algum limite de LLID da porta PON ou ate mesmo algum limite de numero de MAC por porta PON da olt!! ou por ultimo pode ser algum calculo de splitagem errado que de um determinado spliter pra frente nao tem forca suficiente pra autenticar a ONU!!

aqui eu trabalho com uma vlan por porta PON, e uso TAG-VLAN, nao deixo transparente, pois usando tag-vlan eu seto a vlan na ONU e o roteador do cliente nao precisa ter suporte a vlan na porta WAN para autenticar o pppoe, dessa maneira qualquer roteador eh compativel, pois da ONU dele pra frente eh sem vlan!

se vc deixar transparente, tem que setar a vlan no roteador do cliente, la nas configuracoes da WAN, tem roteador que nao tem suporte a vlan na wan, e ai nao tem como autenticar!

----------


## Lemaxtelecom

Legal sua explicacao

Enviado via LG-E615f usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Bruno

Bom isto depende da olt mais na firberhome vc faz isto nas sfp e não na pon

----------


## Lemaxtelecom

bom minha olt e uma v1600A , na vdd queria fazer o seguinte no meu concentrador criar a vlan 10 = porta pon1 ,vlan20= porta pon2 , para monitorar o trafego das duas separadas na rb, entao criei essas duas vlans e criei tb a vlan 1 como trunk para enviar ate a olt , esta certo ate ai pessoal?

----------


## Nks

vc ta ligando esse concentrador direto na olt ou tem switch antes?

se vc ta ligando direto na olt, nao precisa criar trunk, vc apenas cria a vlan id no concentrador na porta desejada, coloca o cabo nessa porta e na olt, na olt la no EMS em vlan, vc cria com o mesmo ID e seleciona as portas da olt, no caso a porta do switch da olt que entra o cabo + a porta pon que vai pro cliente, ai na onu do cliente vc seta esse id e ja era!!

----------


## Lemaxtelecom

> vc ta ligando esse concentrador direto na olt ou tem switch antes?
> 
> se vc ta ligando direto na olt, nao precisa criar trunk, vc apenas cria a vlan id no concentrador na porta desejada, coloca o cabo nessa porta e na olt, na olt la no EMS em vlan, vc cria com o mesmo ID e seleciona as portas da olt, no caso a porta do switch da olt que entra o cabo + a porta pon que vai pro cliente, ai na onu do cliente vc seta esse id e ja era!!


vou colocar da rb direto na olt

----------


## Lemaxtelecom

> vou colocar da rb direto na olt


Bom eu fiz assim, criei a vlan 1 e vlan 10 na rb , depois criei dois pppoe server para cada vlan, na olt fiz a vlan 1 port1, port5 , vlan10 port1,port6 , peguei duas onus em uma setei vlan 1 e na segunda vlan 10 , entao na rb consegui ver separados como eu queria, fiz td certinho pessoal ou fiz algo de errado

----------


## Nks

isso ta certo, soh q a onu com vlan 1 fica na pon1, e onu com vlan 10 na pon2

----------


## Lemaxtelecom

isso mesmo , com isso na rb consigo ver os clientes por pon , valeu muito pela ajuda pessoal

----------


## shimatani

> isso ta certo, soh q a onu com vlan 1 fica na pon1, e onu com vlan 10 na pon2


Olá gente. Eu não posso colocar assim vlan1 e vlan2, as duas para porta 1 e saida na pon 1?

tem que ser uma em cada porta?

----------


## eduardoalmeida

Pessoal alguém conseguiu configurar Vlan na OLT OT-8832-GO, estou querendo criar um PPPoe Server por porta Pon, mas não estou conseguindo. Alguém poderia me ajudar?

----------

